# Purple Trade and SQ



## cnobbs84 (14 Jun 2011)

Hey all,

I'm applying for SUPP TEC and my interview is on june 30th and i have chosen army. My question is do all army trades go through SQ because my understanding is that as a SUPP TEC i am responsible for 
secondary duties when in the field.

Cheers


----------



## medicineman (14 Jun 2011)

You will likely do SQ - you are still responsible for defensive operations on your positions in the field as well as on the move.  Being a supply tech doesn't make you a non-combatant.

MM


----------



## Tollis (14 Jun 2011)

Always remember "solider first"  you train as a solider everyone is trained on the same level of combat capability. From what I have been told with support trades you don't necessarily NEED your SQ to do your QL3 however you will almost definitely get your SQ at some point.  However I stand to be corrected on the second statement if anyone knows better.

Cheer's  Cody


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

As a purple trade in the navy uniform I was required to attend BMQ-L(so they were calling it last year).  I enrolled after being told that I would do Naval Environmental Training Program(NETP).  My course took place following the unclassified portion of my QL3, but they were also loading members prior to it.

The short answer is probably a "yes."  I would speak with your recruiter to see if they can give an up to date answer.


----------



## cnobbs84 (14 Jun 2011)

thanks everyone for the comments. Only reason i asked was because on the website it says nothing about SQ just that u do BMQ then off to school for a couple months to learn the trade. 
this is new to be because i was going as DEO but the chances of being selected to very slim so I thought i would go NCM then work my way up the food chain. 

Cheers


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Jun 2011)

If your element is Army, you must do BMQ-L (SQ). If you're a purple trade and are Navy/AF, it would depend on that trade whether you need to do SQ.


----------



## JMesh (20 Jun 2011)

I knew this was on here somewhere, and just found it. From another thread (Purple Trades: Definition and Trg Discussion)



			
				dangerboy said:
			
		

> The fol info is taken from CANFORGEN 101/08 http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2008/101-08_e.asp
> 
> (1) BASIC MILITARY QUALIFICATION - LAND(BMQ-L)/SOLDIER QUALIFICATION (SQ) - THE FOL OCC WILL ATTEND THE SQ CRSE:
> 
> ...


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Jun 2011)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> thanks everyone for the comments. Only reason i asked was because on the website it says nothing about SQ just that u do BMQ then off to school for a couple months to learn the trade.
> this is new to be because i was going as DEO but the chances of being selected to very slim so I thought i would go NCM then work my way up the food chain.
> 
> Cheers



Be advised though just because you are in the Army uniform does not mean you will be posted to the Army. I just had a new Army Pte come into my section off his QL3 and he is now attending the NETP course and posted to a ship most rikki-tic upon completion. 

I would suspect, but I am not certain that getting the SQ course will depend on your first posting but I could be wrong, and if your coming in as a Army reserve Sup Tech then thats a whole other ball game thats out of my lane.


----------



## cnobbs84 (21 Jun 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Be advised though just because you are in the Army uniform does not mean you will be posted to the Army. I just had a new Army Pte come into my section off his QL3 and he is now attending the NETP course and posted to a ship most rikki-tic upon completion.
> 
> I would suspect, but I am not certain that getting the SQ course will depend on your first posting but I could be wrong, and if your coming in as a Army reserve Sup Tech then thats a whole other ball game thats out of my lane.



Oh that's very interesting. Because I know as a purple trade I can be posted to land, sea or air. I didn't realize i could be posted to a ship or wing right away.


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Jun 2011)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> Oh that's very interesting. Because I know as a purple trade I can be posted to land, sea or air. I didn't realize i could be posted to a ship or wing right away.



Yup you sure can! Some, and it happened very recently, were posted directly to a ship off their QL3 course with no NETP. 

It happens all the time that people are not employed with their element. Its something you need to aware of, and something I wish more understood when the enrolled. You may be in any given uniform but you will go where the CF needs you.


----------



## cnobbs84 (21 Jun 2011)

I understand as being an employee of a purple trade you can be sent anywhere because your job is performed the same way just different locations. I just thought that the CF would train you in your main element first then move you around if need be. So since I am planning on going Army I would stick out like a sore thumb as the only guy on the ship wearing combats? lol


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Jun 2011)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> I understand as being an employee of a purple trade you can be sent anywhere because your job is performed the same way just different locations. I just thought that the CF would train you in your main element first then move you around if need be. So since I am planning on going Army I would stick out like a sore thumb as the only guy on the ship wearing combats? lol



You wont be wearing combats. You will be in Naval Combat Dress, the Naval operational clothing. You will wear your CADPAT epaulets though and that will denote you as a Pte vice an OS. As well I am willing to bet you wont be the only Army pers on the ship as there is usually a couple. 

Don't get me wrong here, you may just as easily end up at 2 SVC Bn or any other Army unit/base/formation, just be prepared for the chance you may end up at an Air Wing/Sqn/Base or a Naval ship or shore establishment. The theme of my post(s) is; as a purple trade you may/will be employed in any environment.


----------



## cnobbs84 (21 Jun 2011)

Thanks Halifax. I am young and moving around never hurt anyone. If I wanted to be set to one place I would have applied to the private sector lol. Your info has been very helpful thank you very much.


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Jun 2011)

That's the right attitude cnobbs84! Good luck in your career!


----------



## mitsulance (28 Jul 2012)

I thought it would be best to ask a question in this thread instead of creating a new one since my question is similar in nature to the Original Poster's question.
(I'm hoping that by posting this will bump this thread back to the top)

I understand that some purple trades don't need to do NETP before starting their trade training, which makes sense if they wouldn't need it, for example being posted to NDHQ as a RMS CLK in the Navy, in the case of being posted to a ship without NETP is a bit surprising to me. This is mainly because the person wouldn't have any of the naval knowledge before actually being on the ship. Is this a common occurrence? 

Also, on the same note, if the same Navy RMS CLK was going to be potentially posted to an Army base, would they do SQ before/after their trade or is it viewed as non-vital similar to NETP?

It makes sense not to spend resources on a person if they won't need it, for example, not sending a Navy RMS to NETP if you want to send that person to an Army base, but not doing SQ, as well, seems peculiar.


----------



## MikeL (28 Jul 2012)

Only RMS Clerks, Supply Techs, etc in the Army(ie wearing Green DEUs) do BMQ-Land(what SQ is now called)   So if you are a Navy pers posted to a Army unit you will not have to do BMQ-Land.  

If you look above at the list of trades that do BMQ-Land that J Mesh posted,  you will only see RMS Clerk (L) as having to do that course,  not "All Enviroments".


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Jul 2012)

Some trades will do SQ regardless of DEU; Comm Rsch Op is one that comes to mind.

There is a CANFORGEN from '11 that details it out completely IIRC.


----------



## MikeL (28 Jul 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Some trades will do SQ regardless of DEU; Comm Rsch Op is one that comes to mind.
> 
> There is a CANFORGEN from '11 that details it out completely IIRC.



Theres a few trades like that,  such as Med Tech, MP, etc  JMesh quoted that list of trades(including their element) that are required to do BMQ-Land.

The list JMesh quoted above is from 08,  but I can't see this 2011 list being very different from the 2008 one.


----------



## mitsulance (28 Jul 2012)

Ok thanks,

Is there an updated link for the CANFORGEN article?


----------



## MikeL (28 Jul 2012)

mitsulance said:
			
		

> Ok thanks,
> 
> Is there an updated link for the CANFORGEN article?



Unless you have a DWAN account/access to a DWAN computer the link will be of no use to you.


----------



## mitsulance (28 Jul 2012)

Ok, well thanks for answering that question for me. 

To any purple tradeworkers out there, have you completed QL3 without doing any environmental training? (as mentioned by Halifax Tar)

I just wanted to know, do you think it made your first posting harder since you didn't have the background knowledge that is provided by the environmental course?


----------

